# General Work Permit - How can I change the employer?



## kittywin (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi there,

I work in Cape Town with General Work Visa. 
The name of current employer and job title are written on the visa.
I am thinking to change the employer and now I am going through the recruit process . 

What should I do to make the visa still valid with new employer?
The job title is the same.


----------

